# Of interest to Jacob or Shetland owners



## pairadice (Dec 12, 2011)

I have old flock books and newsletters from JSBA, JSC and NASSA as follows:
JBBA flock boos from 1989 through 2005, newsletters from Nov 1999 through spring 2007
JSC flock books from 1991 through 2001, 6 newsletters dated 1999-2003
NASSA flock books from 1999 through 2002, newsletters from Jan 1999 through April 2003

If anyone is interested please contact me.  pairadice@dishmail.net


----------

